# Laughter



## deluge (Jan 1, 2009)

deleted


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Yay for laughter! Children are usually good at making me laugh. If you know any kids, hang out with them for a while.


----------



## Boston (Apr 22, 2008)

smalltowngirl said:


> Yay for laughter! Children are usually good at making me laugh. If you know any kids, hang out with them for a while.


I agree with that. I love kids. They always make me laugh, or at the very least smile. Some of my best times were when I worked at a camp several years ago. I can't wait to (hopefully) have kids of my own some day.


----------



## david24241 (Nov 10, 2008)

There is still INNOCENCE in the world


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I love to laugh so hard I cry and my stomach cramps. Haven't had one of those in a long time. It's such great medicine :yes


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

deluge said:


> Just noticed you are from Israel, I am too! I only moved to Canada 6 years ago and I still miss it terribly.


You guys are from Israel? Sweet...I'm learning Hebrew right now (can hold a decent convo and could definitely get around in Israel with what I know). It's such a cool language


----------

